# Piper has Pictures



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Just letting you know before I post these, Birdie21 couldn't get the photos to work so I offered to do them.  (I'm not sure what'll happen to the other threads) 

Here's Piper all wet and then drying off. 























































You're very welcome by the way, it's a bit stressful when the photos don't wanna work.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Your 'tiel is so gorgeous, you're very lucky.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

What a beautiful birdy!!


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

aww that a beutifull tile there  veyr cute


----------



## Birdie21 (May 24, 2008)

Super Job Solace, Thank you again so very much. It is appreciated.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Piper is looking good


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

awww forum members helping each other...isn't it nice!!! lovely bird you have piper....what a pretty girl


----------



## Birdie21 (May 24, 2008)

Thank you every one, especially Solace.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

You are very welcome, I don't mind helping at all.


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Piper is beautiful!

Also, very considreate of you Solace.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Piper is looking so beautiful!!


----------

